# Building reloading bench



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Just got all the lumber to build my reloading bench. All 2x6's for the frame and 2x12's for the top. It's going to be 2'x4' and 40" tall. Will be mounting a RCBS Rockchucker press. Do I need a lip around the outside to mount the press, so as to have clearance for the lever? or can I mount it on a flat 2x6 sided top. The side will be 7 1/2" total without the lip, or 1 1/2 with a lip overhanging type top. Would like to mount it flush with the 2x6 side, but don't know if it will have enough clearance. Hope this made enough sense to know what I mean. Your opinions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Just got all the lumber to build my reloading bench. All 2x6's for the frame and 2x12's for the top. It's going to be 2'x4' and 40" tall. Will be mounting a RCBS Rockchucker press. Do I need a lip around the outside to mount the press, so as to have clearance for the lever? or can I mount it on a flat 2x6 sided top. The side will be 7 1/2" total without the lip, or 1 1/2 with a lip overhanging type top. Would like to mount it flush with the 2x6 side, but don't know if it will have enough clearance. Hope this made enough sense to know what I mean. Your opinions are greatly appreciated!


You do not need a lip, the Rockchucker has a recessed portion on the bottom that will allow the press to fit flush to the edge of the table. That's the only way it will mount. The mounting holes will be about 1 1/2 inches from the table edge.
Good luck.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I'd recommend using a piece of plywood, or other sheet type product, on top of your 2 x 12 bench top. The smoother surface will be easier to brush off and won't trap spilled powder and primers in the nooks and crannies.

If you have the ability to bolt the bench to a wall the extra stability will help. You want to eliminate as much movement as you can. You can also weight the bench down if you can't bolt it to anything.


----------

